# new Diorama



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Just finished a new Diorama,it's a lean too off the side of a large red barn with a rusting 63 Corvette under the tin roof with a for sale sign in the window,in front of the vette is a cord of wood stacked up woth a bike leaning against it and a wheel barrow full of junk,some old license plates laying in the dirt and old car seats with stuffing coming out of them an old screen door leaning agaist the barn with an oil barrel and an old coke machine rusting away.My best so far,hope to get the pix's up soon.I know a picture would have saved a lot of words here.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd love to see the seats with the stuffing coming out of them. Most people are happy if they can make them look like leather, but torn up with their insides - outside would be really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I took some lint from the dryer and glued a little to the bolsters of the seat,looks real.Moderation is the trick.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Such a tease!  Can't wait to see your pix, sounds great!  rr


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here is a how to i did a while back on ripped seats
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275367&highlight=headliners
i also did one on head liners


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here is the head liner link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275781&highlight=head+liners
hope this helps


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Great Idea Gunn :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looking forward to pics Buc.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here we are


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Awesome new dio bucwheat... Looks really good !!!
I thought I was gonna get a chance to use my favorite pic here for ya, but ya beat me to it !!!*









*Sweet looking dio !!!*


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Wish I knew how to make them bigger on Photobucket.


----------



## Chris Sweetman (Oct 26, 2008)

bucwheat said:


> Wish I knew how to make them bigger on Photobucket.


Hi bucwheat I downsize my images with Photoshop Elements using the 'save for web' function. Then in this window I place 750 in the long side of the photo. Then I upload images into Photobucket.

Hope this helps.

Cheers Chris


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice Diorama.What scale?


----------

